# 07 Hoyt Vectrix question



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

I would tighten them all the way first, then measure the draw weight. It may be less than 70 lbs. In that case, the bow needs some "tuning"; as the string and cable have stretched.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Roskoes is right, Crank it down all the way and check it, Most likely if its not 72-73 it needs some tweaking on the string and cables to get it back into spec, i.e. AtA, BH and timing, then you will get your lbs back and will have it all even, then just back them off equal til you get to your desired lbs, Most Hoyt bows will be 2-3 lbs heavier than max DW when in spec and cranked all the way down


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

Some Hoyts have limb pocket bolts that have to be loosened before tightening the draw weight adjustment bolts. No press needed.


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

Good point. I should have mentioned this -work on Hoyts so much I just take it for granted. You can figure each full turn of the limbs bolt will adjust the draw weight about 2 1/2 lbs.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Good replies here, BUT "crank down" does not mean over tighten. Just turn in enough that you know the limbs are bottomed out. Some perfer to back off limbs bolts a tad. I don't. I like the bolts somewhat snug, know the limbs are at maximum.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

thanks for the good info guys.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Roskoes said:


> I would tighten them all the way first, then measure the draw weight. It may be less than 70 lbs. In that case, the bow needs some "tuning"; as the string and cable have stretched.


Actually, all of your initial adjustments should start with the limbs bottomed out, then backed off 1/4 turn. Then bring the bow to specs for timing, ATA, BH. Then back it out to the peak weight you need.

Don't forget to loosen the locking bolts on the limb pockets.

If the bow has been set for a while, be prepared to apply plenty of effort. My Parallel limb Hoyts all require far more effort to adjust peak weight than the various XT2000-XT3000 models. I thought my Vectrix, purchased new in beautiful condition, had frozen limb bolts the first time I went to make adjustments, and pulled the rigging to check. I found that relubing with silicone lube helped a lot, and have done that with my Vulcan and Katera's, helped a lot.


----------

